
Bank of England considers launching a CBDC and it wants to hear your opinion - dasaby
https://forklog.media/the-bank-of-england-is-considering-jumping-on-the-cbdc-bandwagon/
======
JPLeRouzic
I wonder what that means for the lay person in finance, would it be comparable
to California's IOU [0]?

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOU](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOU)

~~~
SergeantWalrus
Don't think there are any similarities. CBDC is basically digital cash.

